# Halfbeaks



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got a couple of "silver halfbeaks" well that is what the shop called them









I looked in my book and thought they might be pusilla sumatrana (Sumtra Halfbeak)

here are pics of pusilla sumatrana (Sumtra Halfbeak) and it looks like my new fish

















so far they eat regular fish foods and spend all of their time just under the waters surface, but they look pretty cool.

has anyone had any experience with this species, or even halfbeaks as they are new to me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..becareful ..they are scary at time and crash into the sides of tanks when scared..causeing there beaks to go crooked....or develope a bump like on the tip...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Dermogenys pusillus sumatranus
is full scientific name,

Blah blah been here already,

E-mail me Innes I'll scan a few articles I have regarding this fish
for you and send them to you


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I think your little halfbeaks are cute I don't think I have seen them in real life yet.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

sorta reminds me of the pike-liebarear, which i want to get some of :smile:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

see if they eat goldfish!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Looks like the head of a squid.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> see if they eat goldfish!


 they are smaller than goldfish


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > see if they eat goldfish!
> ...










do it anyways.. LOL... ok fry goldfish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My little brother has kept a pair of them: these fish are life-bearers, grow just over 2", are pretty easy-going towards other fish (although keeping more than one male in tank can cause fights over females), eat flakes and other small food items, and can easily jump out of their tank when spooked...


----------

